# Best coil siding nailer



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom M said:


> How much does a box of SS coil ring siding nails run? Do they sell smaller quantities?


About a hundred twenty bucks for my Bostich,
I think theres around 3,600 in it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Tom, Godwin tool usually has a small selection of ss nails


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> None of my guns have a case
> I need a Hitachi coil gun:blink:


You need a what ?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> You need a what ?


What:blink: Hitachi what:blink:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Are these guns good for PVC trim or wood sheathing?


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

I used my Hitachi for wall and roof sheathing. It worked great. As long as the plans don't call for the. 148" 8s or 10 s. 
It really was a good gun.


----------



## CLConstruction (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had the max siding gun for about a year now and it has been a fantastic gun. No problem shooting hardi at all. lots of power but a little heavier the the hitachi. I had a couple of the hitachi guns before that, but they kept having problems, but then I had a lot of problems with the newer hitachi guns. I had two roofing guns, two framing guns, two siding guns and a 15ga finish gun all go down several times during the year and a half after I bought them new. I have since switched to Max for most of my guns. The new hitachi guns don't seem to be as good as my old ones (I would still be using them except they got stolen).


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> hitachi hands down winner, we have 4 of them and their about 12 years old. we also have 2 brand new senco`s.. their alright.. their bloody masive compared to the hitachis. same for the makitas that we rented a month back while we had 2 large cedar shingle jobs on the go





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> None of my guns have a case
> I need a Hitachi coil gun:blink:





CanningCustom said:


> You need a what ?


I'm lookin at the NV65AH







Looked all over the island and none anywhere now I get it from Amazon. I need it for next week.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom M said:


> Are these guns good for PVC trim or wood sheathing?


PVC trim, cedar siding, hardie...

I wouldn't use them for sheating.



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm lookin at the NV65AH


I have the older version of this gun and have no complaints. Runs like a sewing machine.

:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Yep I have that gun as well, I've used it for everything from siding to sheeting in a roof.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup, I Amazoned it.:jester: Click Click Click:whistling


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have since been advised and told not to use it for sheathing due to nail guage.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom M said:


> I have since been advised and told not to use it for sheathing due to nail guage.


Yeah, sorry.

Didn't see the date of your post.


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a Makita and a Max. Both are great guns- the Makita was cheaper but is a solid gun, easy depth of set- easy to load, it has been through WA winters in the rain and still works great. The only casualty has been the collation shield. It died and I never replaced it- which leads to the occasional facial puncture from the metal collations. It adds a little adventure to my life...


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Do the Max and Makita shoot the same nails as the Hitachi?
I can't seem to find the collation angle on all three nailguns.

I've had a couple of the Hitachi coil siding guns, and hate them.
But the Hitachi coil nails are the only brand that is easy to get around here.

Tried the Bostitch siding gun, and returned two of them before I asked for my money back.

I feel like I'm cursed when it comes to coil guns.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

They are all 15deg wire coil except for a duofast which is 0deg.

ETA I've heard good things about the Makita


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2012)

Hitachi or Max. The Bostitch is garbage in comparison. WAAAAY less consistent with depth of drive. I've used all 3 side by side. The big test for me is the first 2 rows of siding, driven into LSL rim. The Hitachi was hands down the best. Had no problem flushing up the head, yet didn't shoot too deep once I was nailing into studs.

.....I should add I have not used the Makita.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

My sheathing sub uses the Max CN70, took it for a test drive yesterday, I was impressed. 
Gun is about 2 lbs lighter then Hitachi NV83A and sinks nails consistently. Purchased one From Amazon this morning, plan on using it for wall/roof sheathing and nailing sub floor. 

Anyone have the Max CN70, anything I should be worried about?


----------

